# Some warm water advice needed



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

We just moved to a 200 acre private Lake and have been told that there is just no fly fishing. I've never fished it, but am told it has a lot of crappies, walleyes and bass. Plus they just stocked some big bluegills this fall.

What kind of fly do you think would make me look good?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd go with poppers in the summer. Also grasshoppers and spiders. Streamers, clouser minnow, and maybe some muddlers.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Many patterns....woolly worms & woolly buggers, ants, beetles, gurglers, streamers, clouser minnows, poppers, bunny strips/leeches just to name a few that I like for the species mentioned. Sounds to me like someone didn't know a thing about fly fishing when they told you that.
Mike


----------



## chuckyp (Oct 23, 2007)

I've had a lot of success during the summer on a similar lake near my house with a Royal Coachman for some reason the bass crappies and gills love the thing. Its like every cast is a guaranteed strike. Also I'll through poppers at them with yellow and black being the biggest success so far.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

About late April to mid May drift some Hare Ears slowly around any submerged weed beds, brush or timber...you'll show them how to catch Crappie.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

A popper and a stimilator type fly. You can use it as a tandem also to really get doubles! Let the fly hit the water hard and then sit back and wait a minute before recasting.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for all of the good advice. I'll show 'em this spring!

I once knew a guy who used onlya flyrod and he caught more fish than anyone I knew. When plastic worms came out he used a floater on his flyrod around weeds and caught tons of bass.

BTW: We now live on Lake Tomahawk in Columbinana County, Ohio.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Be sure to show up in full gear. Waders, vest, big hat, glasses and boots...the snickering will ensue. 

Stay calm, wade and and start drifting those wets right up into the submerged stuff and as calm as you can set the hook and casually haul those Crappie in.

The Hares Ear will catch Crappie, Gills and Bass, both Small and Large Mouth.

I have fished for about 30 years or so and have never caught as many fish as I do on the fly rod, never.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

> I have fished for about 30 years or so and have never caught as many fish as I do on the fly rod, never.




Same here. Since I put away the spin rods I've consistently caught more fish...works for me and haven't looked back since.
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am having more fun on fly /spey rod than imagnable and not looking back. Although there are some situations where conventional equipment will do better like walleye and perch fishing. But I am currently working on this part for the coming year. So it is wait and see how this will do.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Janus said:


> Same here. Since I put away the spin rods I've consistently caught more fish...works for me and haven't looked back since.
> Janus


Except for a perch trip on Lake Erie last year, I'll bet I haven't touched my spinning gear in 3-4 years (at least!)...In fact, I gave a nearly new high end Daiwa spinning reel on a custom built Loomis GL3 to a pond owner friend as a thank you for allowing me to fish there. The outfit deserved to be used & now it is....but I catch more fish on the fly!!
Mike


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

flyfish dog, speaking of erie eyes, i wonder if a spey with a big streamer would take some of those night bite fish off of the piers. if anything the other folks would probably give you a little extra room , i have been daydreaming about getting a 10wt spey and taking it to the dams on the ohio for hybrids. also, for warm water never forget the big flies, i love a #12 hares ear for gills ect. but there is somthing to be said for throwing a 6in bunny for the biggest bass in the lake!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

RiverKing, I got 2 spey rod as of now. Will want to get one more yet when I can save enough money. I got a 14ft 9wt Spey rod to use for heavy flies and for overhead casting. My other oner one is a light trout spey 12ft 6wt. You can cast farther without having to worry about the room on your backcasts and it less tiring on your arms. 6 inch flies are on the bottom end of the large fly spectrum as I have some EP flies at 9inches. With all the new stuff coming out on different techinue like sinking tips and poly leaders for an example it is now possible to get deeper easier and to be able to cast it without the burden of a dedicated fullsinking lines. There is a lot to it and I am having fun with it. You can check out Speypages.com for more info on it all. Also the guys who are developing Rio's fly lines are on that forum to answeer your questions. Very informative. I sure will be over in Sheffield Lake area when the walleye bites comes on in the Spring. The pierand launch ramp they are building is going to be great! I hope they can get it done and open before that but not likely though. I will be slinging large flies on my Spey rod for sure.


----------



## hart152 (Jan 13, 2008)

Star1pup said:


> Thanks for all of the good advice. I'll show 'em this spring!
> 
> I once knew a guy who used onlya flyrod and he caught more fish than anyone I knew. When plastic worms came out he used a floater on his flyrod around weeds and caught tons of bass.
> 
> BTW: We now live on Lake Tomahawk in Columbinana County, Ohio.


Hi,
I lived and fished Lake Tomahawk for years. If your looking for Crappies, fish along the riprap along the shoreline of the big house on the hill on the right side of the lake (back to the dam). They have a HUGE boathouse on their property. Ive caught a ton of crappie there.

Just about at the end of the speed zone right by that house, use your depthfinder, there's a submerge road/wall or something that traverses the lake there from one side to the other.

I once found a dead walleye floating in that lake that would have been a state record.

The sportsmans club there is a good bunch of old boys, hook up with them.

P.s. IMOO, the white amurs there for weed control are a joke.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I already joined the sportsmen's club here. My wife will provide the chow for the Feb. meeting. Thanks, for the info.


----------

